# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmproblemen help...

## Amigo

Beste,

Al sinds mijn 8e (Ben nu 19 heb ik darmproblemen. Iedere keer word het op obstipatie gegooid en krijg ik laxerende middelen. De klachten worden alleen eerder erger dan beter. Ik heb dan ook vele laxerende middelen geprobeerd , maar heb op 1 (Alergie test) nooit onderzoeken gekregen. Ook ben ik nooit doorgestuurd naar een dieetist , ik denk omdat ik al vrij gezond eet. (Bruin brood , iedere dag groenten , doe aan fitnes 2 x per week en eet vrij regelmatig. Wel vind ik het moeilijk om 2 loter te drinken , maar ik let er echt op.
Mijn klachten zijn: gemiddeld 1 a 2 x per week naar het toilet. opgezette buik, winderigheid , pijnlijke buik (bij drukken op de buik), vreselijke krampen dat ik echt in elkaar kruip van de pijn en vaak ineens zo nodig naar het toilet moeten (Gepaard met buikkrampen) dat ik het niet meer houd. Dan is de ontlasting eerst heel hard en daarna spuitpoep. Ik zie wel een overeenkomst met chinees eten en melkproducten , maar soms zie ik ook helemaal geen overeenkomst.

Wie o wie kan mij helpen , want ben er zo naar onder. Bijv. vorig weekend liep ik op het strand , moest ik ineens zo erg met zo veel pijn, en sja wat doe je dan...

Dit maak ik zo vaak mee en word er echt heel vervelend van en het beperkt me dan ook bijhoorlijk. Ik ben vaak bij de huisarts en internist geweest , maar die schepen me altijd weer af.
Gr, en alvast bedankt.

----------


## sietske763

ik had ook die klachten, gastro enteroloog heeft mij klysma,s voorgeschreven, is niet slecht voor je darmen
iedere ochtend 1

----------


## Agnes574

Deze klachten wijzen op PDS (prikkelbaar darm syndroom), helaas hebben hier héél veel mensen last van!

----------

